# Diseño de monoestable con 555 en proteus



## dunkelheit (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola estoy haciendo un monoestable en el proteus para comprobar el periodo de T=1.1RC
en la entrada le puse un clock pero veo que la salida tiene casi el mismo tiempo del clock asi cambie las variables de r o C.

este es mi monoestable, recien empiezo en esto , asi qUE cualquier error espero que me lo puedan decir.. gracias


----------



## Eliezerf (Mar 20, 2010)

La pata 4 la tenes que poner a +Vcc a traves de una resistencia de 1K y la entrada de la senal hacelo a traves de un condensador electrolitico y tambien la pata 2 ponerle otra resistencia de 1K a +Vcc.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 20, 2010)

eliezerf no hace falta la resistencia de 1k en el pin 4


----------



## Eliezerf (Mar 21, 2010)

La resistencia de 1K a la pata 4 que es el Reset del 555 conviene colocarla a potencial de +Vcc, en muchos casos se la cortocircuita con la pata 8 que es la entrada de +Vcc, otras veces se le suma un condensador de 0.1 microfarad a masa para que cuando lo enciendas comience con reset absoluto. Al principio pense que te referias a la resistencia de 1K en la pata 2 que puede ser 1K muy chica la podes subir a 10K depende del voltaje de la fuente que uses (5 a 15V). Te mando los calculos  en un pdf que lo encontraras mas abajo.

Chau


----------



## Elvic (Mar 21, 2010)

saludos
lo que tienes que hacer es aumentar la frecuencia de reloj (clock)   a por lo menos 4HZ para que puedas observar el cambio de frecuencia a la salida y la constante RC 
si colocas un led en la entrada y otro a la salida puedes ver ese efecto te envió una captura de pantalla donde se muestran con los pulsos que se generan entre la entrada y la salida.


----------

